# HATE HATE HATE Native Instruments installs....



## JonSolo (Sep 4, 2017)

So I updated Battery, and as per usual with updates of the instruments (now through Native Access) the VST dll is missing. It is not installed. And I have no idea of where to find it...it used to be in my account under updates, but since NA, all of that is gone.

Can someone point me in the right direction and help me fix this? Native Instruments support is useless in these cases and have never helped me.

EDIT- found the 4.15 zip and reverting for now.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 4, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> So I updated Battery, and as per usual with updates of the instruments (now through Native Access) the VST dll is missing. It is not installed. And I have no idea of where to find it...it used to be in my account under updates, but since NA, all of that is gone.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction and help me fix this? Native Instruments support is useless in these cases and have never helped me.
> 
> EDIT- found the 4.15 zip and reverting for now.



Are you PC ?? If you uninstall in Control Panel + regedit entries, and reinstall in Native Access .... that may resolve ?

_Hesitate to suggest_, but are NA Preference Paths still valid ??


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 4, 2017)

NI has a legacy download page. Login, type in Battery and it should be there: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 4, 2017)

I reverted to 4.15 which resolved it because I could reset the VST path. I am testing by updating to 4.16 via NA to see if it properly wrote the VST path to the registry.

EDIT- and it worked. I have had to do this multiple times with Kontakt, Reaktor, and Battery. Everything else (i.e. Massive) is fine. It is like it writes it only for that install, instead of something permanent in my registry.


----------



## W Ackerman (Sep 4, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction and help me fix this?



In Native Access, have you checked the preferences?


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 4, 2017)

W Ackerman said:


> In Native Access, have you checked the preferences?


Yes absolutely. I do want to add that I have had this problem from before native access. I have had it since the service center. And I notice I am not alone I can find about 100 post online about it .


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 5, 2017)

I completely reinstalled all apps and 8.1 on my builds.
The only way to get my system lean and mean.

Just finished my 3rd 1U PC Slave.
Acronis Cloud updates them weekly and I Back them up with 4TB USB Based HDDs.

Native Access works really well.
As does UVI, PLAY and iLok Zero DT is also flawless.

Service Center always worked but was painfully implemented.

Hope you get it set up right.
It's a real treat once it's running properly.

I was nervous about doing the full upgrade thing.
But Canterbury Rhodes required it so I dove in.
It's definitely worth it.


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 5, 2017)

Kyle Preston said:


> NI has a legacy download page. Login, type in Battery and it should be there: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/



This is what I had to do in order to properly move my stuff to my new computer. Native Access has proven to be (almost) as useless as the Waves debacle.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 5, 2017)

Native Access seems to work great for fresh installs, but I've had a lot of headaches trying to incorporate it into my existing setup.

Like, how the heck do you use Native Access to re-add a library in Kontakt after you have removed it? I finally got around to updating my Cinebrass Core install to v1.6, which requires removing and re-adding the library, and I had to revert to an older version of the Kontakt exe that let me add stuff directly via the library pane. Really frustrating.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 5, 2017)

This was a fresh install...from a point of view. Nothing gets on my DAW except DAW stuff. It was freshly formatted for Windows 10 (Native Access was not quite out yet). I did an install using the HD for Komplete 10. That is the first time I noticed the issue with Kontakt and Reaktor. It found updates, and when it updated, it removed the VST, though it installed the stand-alone just fine. I even removed and reinstalled, and got the same issue. 

There is no need for me to jack up my well oiled DAW for the sake of a piece of crap installer like Native Access. It is truly vanilla Windows 10. I never do ANYTHING to registry or services to make the machine run better with audio. It is an offline DAW that never messes up...till something like this (I plug it into my internet router to do updates...otherwise it is on its own closed network with my slaves).


----------

